# Everything you wanted to know about anything but were to afraid to ask



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know/think/hope that I'm not the only one with random questions about horse stuff, so come on let's ask some questions, and hopefully get some answers.

1) What DOES 30 days training mean, is the horse there for 30 days, but may only be ridden for 20 or 25 days, or is is 30 days riding however long it takes?


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I think that would be something you would need to specifically ask the trainer... I am sure there are as many answers as there are trainers!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: It isn't a term that I am used to in the UK, but I see it so often in ads but it actually means nothing then?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

From what I've heard, it's 30 days of training - however much that might be needed. 
For instance, a horse that not halterbroke and going to the trainer is going to have to have a few (or more! haha) of those taken 30 days taken up with halter training+just the basics, then saddle training.
A horse that's aleady had extensive groundwork done is going to come out more saddle broke after 30 days than one that starts the 30 days barely trained to do anything...

That, of course, is just my understanding. 


My silly question is: what's the "right" way to put on bell boots?
On a blog I read, the other day there was a picture of a horse in bell boots that looked correct to me but all the commenters were saying the bells were on wrong...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I never thought of that, GH, lol. Interesting. 

Wallaby, as far as I know, you just need the Velcro strap to be pulling away from the other hoof so they don't accidentally brush it off. 

My silly question, do mares ever stop going into heat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You see that is the problem, 30 days training depends on where the horse was when it went there, and there is no standard in how many sessions 30 days actually gets you..

Ricci, good question, and I think that they do become more erratic and eventually stop cycling, but not sure...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Ricci (funny calling you that, hahaha)! That's what I thought but you never know! :lol:


As far as mares going through "menopause", they don't usually - at least according to my vet. I guess there comes a point where they might cycle more gently/less regularly but they're still cycling.
Lacey's 27 and she's still cycling super roughly - I hope she settles at some point! haha


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

What is that weird noise that gelding's make caused by, some make it and some don't? 

Why do some horse's make soap like bubbles in their water buckets? 

Why do mare's make that black gucky stuff around their udder?

What is a green horse? 

How do you know what level of riding you are at if you don't show or do pony club levels? 

How come there is no western riding events in the Olympics, some of those are really hard too? 

Should I keep going?


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Got another, how come horses can scratch their face with a back hoof, but never seem to bend when you ask?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> My silly question is: what's the "right" way to put on bell boots?


With cursing, sweating and more strength than I apparently have - for the stupid rubber ones at least.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

With my trainer 30 days, is 30 days of training. Horse is there for 45 days and he trains 6 days a week whenever possible. If he doesn't get enough days in he keeps them a bit longer.

Yes mares stop going in heat sometimes. My 33 year old mare didn't go in heat the last 5 years of her life.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cruiser, great question about no western events in the Olympics. I didn't realize that. =\

The noise geldings make is caused by air in the sheath, isn't it?

I think the black stuff in a mare's udders is just an accumulation of dirt and any milky/waxy secretion they create.

A green horse is a horse without a lot of training. It isn't a "finished" horse yet.

Another weird question, why is it that I can always milk my older mare? Is it because she's had foals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

The reason for no western sports in the Olympics (as I have reasoned) is the only countries that actively train and show in western events are in north America. In countries like Europe it's probably rare to ride in a western saddle unless you actively seek one out and buy one, and western shows even less common. So with only 2 countries reaally training (as far as I know) possibly 3, well might as well hand out medals.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> What is that weird noise that gelding's make caused by, some make it and some don't?


Are you talking about that sheath rubbing sound? Gosh, would love to know the answer. I've heard just about everything under the moon, from not enough warmup, to not enough space between the sheath and the inner legs, to excitedness, to air being caught in the sheath....As far as I know, it's never been proven. I have heard, however, that the "not enough warmup time" is a proven myth.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I never thought of western events being only american but I guess that makes since than. I always though it was strange that some geldings make that sound and some don't, and people use "green" so interchangeably with a horse not started under saddle, or ones that don't have a lot of training. 

How do you know when a horse isn't green any more when it hasn't or won't be trained for a certain event?

I have tons of questions, and always come up with more.
Sorry couldn't think of how to spell sheath at the moment.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse, thanks for a safe space for asking stupid questions. I'm a new horse owner, so I spend a lot of my time at the barn feeling like a complete idiot.

1. Relating to feet:
a. How can you tell if hooves are at the right angle? 
b. What is a mustang roll and why would you do it? 
c. When are chips and cracks cause for concern?
d. What is flaring and why is it bad?

2. What is proud flesh?

3. Why don't you trim a forelock? What do you do when it's too long? Similarly, how do you trim a mane if you don't "cut it straight across?"


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

I consider a horse no longer green when it's consisten, listens off of soft cues and has a solid foundation to pursue whatever he will be trained in.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

egrogan said:


> 2. What is proud flesh?
> 
> 3. Why don't you trim a forelock? What do you do when it's too long? Similarly, how do you trim a mane if you don't "cut it straight across?"


To number two: Proud flesh occurs in lower legs, below or at the knee/hock joint, when the wound tries to heal itself by creating a bunch of granulation tissue. When too much granulation tissue is created, healing is retarded because it sticks outside the skin and doesn't leave room for the skin to close and heal itself. The first three pictures here show proud flesh pretty well:

Molly injury pictures by equiniphile1 - Photobucket

To number three: The forelock is left natural because it's pretty, for the most part.When it's long, I braid it so it stays out of their face. If you have a REALLY unmanageable forelock, you can pull hair out from the underside of the forelock until it's an appropriate thickness, and you can use scissors to snip VERTICALLY at the ends if it's too long. This makes for a more natural look than cutting straight across. My sister decided to play Barbie hairdresser on my mare last week, too bad she didn't know to snip it vertically!










To keep the mane nice and short for braiding, you pull it, which means literally pulling out the longer hairs so only the shorter ones remain. There's some great videos on YouTube if you search for a bit. Again, this is so it looks more natural than cutting straight across.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

egrogan said:


> Golden Horse, thanks for a safe space for asking stupid questions. I'm a new horse owner, so I spend a lot of my time at the barn feeling like a complete idiot.
> 
> 1. Relating to feet:
> a. How can you tell if hooves are at the right angle?
> ...


I have made lunch between typing and posting, so I may be repeating some info


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll have a "short answer" go at these:
_A. How can you tell if hooves are at the right angle?_ *The angle of the hoof should match the angle of the pastern -- looking from the side, you should see one unbroken line running from the pastern down to the hoof.*
B. _What is a mustang roll and why would you do it?_ *Somewhat of a trendy term I think, it is a technique for rasping (or filing) the edge of the hoof so that it gives it a somewhat rounded appearance as seen on wild mustangs. As this works for the mustangs, it is argued it will also work for domestic horses to minimize chipping, etc., and aide in movement.*
C. _When are chips and cracks cause for concern?_*These are a concern when they start to compromise the hoof structurally which leads to lameness. While you always want to see that perfect hoof, minor chips and cracks can be tolerated so long as they are not allowed to become deep and excessive to the point of letting in infection and/or making sore spots.*
D. _What is flaring and why is it bad_?* These usually happen when a hoof is left too long between trims. The wall starts to push out most noteably where it touches the ground giving it the flare appearance. If left alone it will either break off (self trim) if you're lucky or start to cause structural damage further up the hoof and require some rehab work.*
2. _What is proud flesh_?* I think 'excessive granulated tissue' is a more formal name for it. As that name implies, the body just sends out too much when healing a wound and instead of a flat scar there is a most unattractive lump; I think it shows up more on the legs than other parts of the body.*

3. _Why don't you trim a forelock?_ *Personally, I don't trim as I prefer natural but I see trims done to match the length of the mane especially in english disciplines -- it makes it easier to do even braids. *_What do you do when it's too long_? *Never saw one yet that was too long for me however it could be tucked under the browband of a bridle when riding otherwise it makes a nice built in fly mask. *_Similarly, how do you trim a mane if you don't "cut it straight across_?" *I use a sharp knife and grap a little mane and scrape down it to cut off straggles and even up the look of the mane.*


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

_How do you know what level of riding you are at if you don't show or do pony club levels?* Perhaps a better question is, how many times are you making involuntary dismounts or taking dirt baths? Seriously though, I should think that if you could make a video of yourself and then objectively (leave the rose coloured glasses off) compare that video to videos of other riders in your discipline that you know do it well, it could give you some idea. Youtube has lots of clips on well known successful riders you could start looking there if you like.*_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What's not to love about this!?! :lol:



equiniphile said:


>


Seriously though, thanks everyone for such helpful answers on my hoof questions. Golden Horse, loved the diagrams, so helpful!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

My silly and seemingly embarassing question is..

When trained properly, do all horses learn to pick up the correct lead at the canter? The past few of my lessons I start to canter and my instructor informs me that I don't have the right lead and to slow down and try again. But I never understood how to get the right lead or if for some horses they just pick it up naturally? 

I tried to ask my instructor once when I was watching another horse being ridden that I tried out about a month ago. I think she meant at the trot because she explained how the shoulder on the outside goes in and you should be in your seat, vice versa. I just said "oh okay." Although I should have elaborated and said "At the canter." either way I think I made myself look stupid :lol:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

jfisher - here's my reply: A trained horse does know how to do a left lead and a right lead canter; there is a tendency for horses to favour one lead over the other (just like we're either left handed or right handed in writing); in the lack of a specific (or clear) cue, the horse will likely take its favoured lead so it sounds in your case that may be what has happened. The cues (how you use your aids -- ie seat, legs and hands) can vary slightly by riding discipline and instructor; generally the sequencing is shift your weight (seat) followed by the repositioning of your leg and finally repositioning of reins (hands); this all happens quickly and almost simultaneously to tell the horse which lead you want. I think there is no harm and certainly no embarrassment in asking your instructor to go over this sequence in some detail because you're doing lessons to learn and understand the intricacies of good riding and for her part she's there as a resource for you.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

@Chevaux-ah, that makes a lot of sense when it's explained like that. Thanks for the answer!  The horse I am currently riding, I've only had trouble picking up the correct lead once but whenever I cantered again during the lesson I'd pick up the correct one. During my next lesson I'll definitely have to ask.


----------



## PapSett (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's my random question: Short haired dogs still get fleas. Why don't horses get fleas???


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

As far as putting bell boots on.. I fasten them with a finger's wiggle room on my horse's pastern so they are kind of covering the coronet band, and the hoof itself. I try to keep the velcro to the outside but they do wriggle unless you get no turn ones.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

PapSett said:


> Here's my random question: Short haired dogs still get fleas. Why don't horses get fleas???


I posted earlier, didn't take, so if it doubles..ooops.

Horses exude a compound that repells fleas. Paintings executed during the plague depict stable boys as healthy. They tended to live and work w horses. It was then known that stable boys didn't tend to get it, but not that fleas carried it. Dogs are not so lucky.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

My random question: why can't I have that cute little pony ^^^^?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so glad that this thread took off, for a while there I thought I was the only one with odd questions


----------



## PapSett (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you Missy May! I have seriously wondered that for a very long time! So...possibly the same thing that causes that wonderful horse smell may be repelling fleas! COOL!


----------



## Danielleguttmanklein (Aug 13, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can give me advise on trailering. I would like to get a slant load two horse trailer. Are there any SUVs that can safely pull this


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Suburban!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yukons can pull too


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

GREAT THREAD, GH!! I ALWAYS have ten-million "silly" questions! 

My trainer and I went on a 90 minute trail ride the other day and I think she needed a NAP after, because I took advantage of the peaceful, "quiet" time--(haha)--out on the trail, to ask her, like, EVERY SINGLE question I have ever had about horsemanship! I would only pause long enough to listen carefully to her answer and then begin with the next question! POOR HOLLY!!!:-(

Okay, this one came to me after the "gelding sheath" question--(which by the way brings up a different question : I didn't know gelding's sheaths made noise! Can someone describe said noise for me??)
:shock:
BUT, my_ INITIAL_ question was...What is that noise that ALL horses seem to make after you have been riding for oh, usually about 20" or so, and they have just been asked to extend their trot, or just after you've asked them to pick up the canter, or simply just "step up" their level of effort a bit regardless of gait? It's sort of like a "huhhmph--huhhhmph---huhhhmph" noise mixed with a deep squeak?? Anyone?  I am SUCH a dork....

ETA--Yes, the obvious answer is "it's a noise horses make when they step up their level of effort", but what I suppose I'm REALLY asking is where in their anatomy is the sound PRODUCED? Sometimes it sounds like gut noise, sometimes like throat noise, and sometimes I can't really tell! Thanks!!!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Back2Horseback - is your horse a gelding? That noise is most likely the sheath noise that everyone's talking about! 

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!

I can't think of any questions to ask at the moment, but I'm sure they're coming... :lol:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

What is the difference between bell boots and over reach boots?? And what is the purpose of bell boots?


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> Back2Horseback - is your horse a gelding? That noise is most likely the sheath noise that everyone's talking about. :lol:


No--ALL the horses I ride presently (& nearly all in childhood, too--when I ALSO RECALL hearing the NOISE) are MARES! I thought about the same thing and then did a mental "hmmm!" and moved on to "It's GOT TO BE something ELSE!!" HAHA...Great guess, though! ;0) Alas, my question may remain one of the great mysteries of life!!!!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i could be wrong poppy but think the over reach boots for suspensory issues in the horses are to help with over reaching in the lower legs which can pull muscles/tendons where as bell boots from what i have been told are to help a shod horse from clipping his hooves with another hoof which then could pull the shoe... not sure if this is true or just nonsense i was told :/


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

See now I use over reach boots on my mare so she wont over reach with the backs and step on the back of her front shoe. Bell boots don't come down in the back so I wasn't sure what they were for. Although I could be using mine in a different than normal use.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm so glad that this thread took off, for a while there I thought I was the only one with odd questions


Golden Horse - never mind odd questions, I sometimes think my life is one long oddity. Good thread by the way.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> See now I use over reach boots on my mare so she wont over reach with the backs and step on the back of her front shoe. Bell boots don't come down in the back so I wasn't sure what they were for. Although I could be using mine in a different than normal use.


 
i dont us bell boot or shoes any more so i honestly have never pursued an answer in the bell boots category lol i hope someone else chimes in to give us both a real answer


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re bell boots vs overreach boots. I always thought that bells wrap around the pastern area and were used to protect the heels. When you are talking overreach boots, however, are you talking about an updated version of the bell or a boot that wraps around the canon bone for the purpose of protecting the back of it?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

What is a proper deworming schedule for the whole year? Like when are certain kinds of wormer more effective?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok so from what I can tell I was using over reach boots. Picture below shows Lizzy with them on. I am using them to prevent her back foot from pulling off her front shoe. Please tell me if this is not the proper use. This is the first time she has ever had shoes on. I always thought they were the same thing until looking in a magazine last night, they appear to look slightly different and there's a price difference too.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

these are the over reach boots i am used to 








then bell boots and over reach boots on 








one protects over reaching while the other protects the shoe :/


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Professionals Choice Ballistic Overreach Boots









Classic Equine Neoprene Skid Boot

Confusion?


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

MangoRoX87 said:


> What is a proper deworming schedule for the whole year? Like when are certain kinds of wormer more effective?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the suggested schedule really depends on your location. Have you had a fecal egg count done to see if you even need to worm? You can google horse deworming schedule and get lots of different suggested schedules. 
for example:
Deworming Rotation Schedule and Worm Facts


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Professionals Choice Ballistic Overreach Boots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i know i am confused lol :lol:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Professionals Choice Ballistic Overreach Boots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like a conversation about the difference between apples, oranges and various other pieces of assorted fruits :lol::?. For the sake of my peace of mind, I`m going with the term `bell boot` to describe anything that goes around the pastern to protect the back of the heel from being stepped on and to protect the shoe from being pulled off by another hoof; then the term `overreach boot` to describe a boot that goes around the canon bone to protect the tendons, etc, from being struck by a hoof. I should add, I think a 'skid boot' goes around the canon on back leg to protect the back of the fetlock when sliding.

I eagerly await other people's interpretations.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Golden Horse - never mind odd questions, I sometimes think my life is one long oddity. Good thread by the way.



Yeah well you live in Saskatchewan as well, so my question is why was this parked in a deserted town last night when DS went up there?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Why does my horse run away from me in a huge (like 50 acre) pasture?!?! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha ok, so I was calling them bell boots and then I got confused when looking in the magazines last night. So I shall keep calling them bell boots  and the leg thingys can stay leg thingys so anyone can interpret them as they please lol.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Yeah well you live in Saskatchewan as well, so my question is why was this parked in a deserted town last night when DS went up there?


Because those things can take off and land with hardly any runway space.  I come from a family of pilots hehe.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WesternBella said:


> Why does my horse run away from me in a huge (like 50 acre) pasture?!?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because he doesn't want to work. That's not a difficult reason to figure out. :wink:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh Golden Horse - you have to ask? You know the state of our highways!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bell boots etc....

For me over reach boots stop horses clipping their heels on the front by overstepping, thus preventing shoes being clipped off, and wounds to their heels. 


I've always classed Bells, and over reach boots as ones that go around teh pastern. In the back of my mind bells help prevent impact damage if a jumper hits a pole, bit I could be wrong in that one.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Over reach boots and bell boots are the same thing. 

Google the term over reach boots and you come up with images of bell boots. It comes from the horse over reaching with back feet and making contact with front feet.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

so then medicine boots/suspensory boots are not classified as overreach boots? just for clarity :?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you, why the need to make different names for the same thing, grr, it just confuses the heck out of me.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kait18 said:


> so then medicine boots/suspensory boots are not classified as overreach boots? just for clarity :???:


I don't believe so. They are different things. 




poppy1356 said:


> Thank you, why the need to make different names for the same thing, grr, it just confuses the heck out of me.


I am English but living in the US. In the UK we call them overreach boots, but it seems to be more common to call them bell boots here. 


Strangest different equine related word so far is what you call an English saddle pad

Double Sided Waffle English Pad W/Fleece - Horse.com

We call a numnah

HiWither Original wool Numnah (NM02B GP) - Griffin NuuMed


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

How do I make my horse come to me???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Western Bella - I have the opposite problem. How do I make my horse NOT come to me?

I think I spoiled Dancer, somehow. When I first got her, she was a holy terror. Rude, pushy - she would literally run over you to get through a gate or to get to a clump of grass. Or would run over you just because she felt like it. She had TERRIBLE ground manners.

After a few months of the "bad girl shuffle," she became an angel on the ground. The downside is that I cannot walk out in the pasture without her coming up to me and following me around. I did not use treats to reward her when she behaved herself, and I don't normally give her treats at all. Now it's like she thinks she some sort of big dog.

She can be a pain to catch every once in a while. She has some sort of radar that tells her when I want to catch her. She'll get a little silly, trotting off or trotting around me in circles. I just wait, halter in hand. She'll either stop and wait for me or walk on up to me. I'm too old and too fat to chase her around.

It helps that she is generally kept in a smallish lot - about 2 acres - with the rest of our horses. She can't run far.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Yeah well you live in Saskatchewan as well, so my question is why was this parked in a deserted town last night when DS went up there?


The picture w question just lacks the theme music to "Fringe". :wink:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha Dee I have the same problem. Except mine is treated like a big dog. She is let out to wander around eating grass and follows the bm when doing chores. Everytime she sees me she calls out and goes over to the gate, even when it's not feeding time. 

Do you feed her grain or do any of the feeding? That's how I got my girl to come when called. She wants her food, so she must come get it.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

For a while, Dancer was a bit of a hard keeper (long story) and she did get some grain. Right now, she's mostly just getting hay, although we did start back with soaked beet pulp. The weather is starting to cool off a bit (down to only 100 from 133 - 120) so I'm thinking I might start riding again soon. Her weight's fine according to the vet - we just need to move some of the weight from her belly to her topline.

I went for several weeks without feeding the horses - we'd put out a round bale and leave them to it. It was too hot for anything else. Dancer would still follow me around when I walked down in the pasture. It gets annoying at times - it's hard to fish in the pond with a horse standing right behind you!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Back2Horseback said:


> GREAT THREAD, GH!! I ALWAYS have ten-million "silly" questions!
> 
> My trainer and I went on a 90 minute trail ride the other day and I think she needed a NAP after, because I took advantage of the peaceful, "quiet" time--(haha)--out on the trail, to ask her, like, EVERY SINGLE question I have ever had about horsemanship! I would only pause long enough to listen carefully to her answer and then begin with the next question! POOR HOLLY!!!:-(
> 
> ...


I think my mare makes the same noise. I've always assumed it was her breathing in time to her stride. I can always tell at the canter, it is very obvious she is doing a "one-two-threexhale," thing, lol. I have also associated it with the "snorting" a horse will make when it is lifting it's back and carrying itself well.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> How do I make my horse come to me???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It depends on several factors. Your horses personality is the largest player. If he/she is an independent thinker, it will then depend on how much nrg you want to put out, the level of which depends on how big a field he/she is in. If you don't want to put out huge amounts of nrg, sound will cut it to nill. A sound that he/she associates w food, that is. In a section, people generally use a vehicle's horn. In 10 or so acres, feed rattling in a coffee can will do fine - you can "modify" it w a call. I do not see any "shame" in this, ranchers typically spread feed, then honk the horn long and loud to attact their herd so they can check on them. They don't say "oh goodness, I can't treat my herd of horses,they will all be ruined!".
If it is a small area (a couple of acres or so), and just one horse - you can always keep them moving until they come to you in a polite and civil manner. There is extensive info on this method on line. I, personally, reserve it for horses that are super "independent" thinkers...but it works for all personality types.

ps...e.g., my mare comes running to me when she gets out...we are very bonded, but she is also insecure and a "follower"...the extreme opposite of an indepenent thinker.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

dee said:


> Her weight's fine according to the vet - we just need to move some of the weight from her belly to her topline.


Dee, the first time the vet met my mare, he said, "My, someone has a bulbous midsection now, doesn't she?!" It was so accurate a description I couldn't help but laugh- even though the message behind it was a serious one.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You will not believe how many videos I have been listening to trying to find the gelding noise for people. Everyone in the world feels the need to put music to their videos. 

This gelding is making the noise pretty much the whole time he is trotting and cantering


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

egrogan said:


> Dee, the first time the vet met my mare, he said, "My, someone has a bulbous midsection now, doesn't she?!" It was so accurate a description I couldn't help but laugh- even though the message behind it was a serious one.


haha, the chub club! When I got my mare as a filly, she was way underweight and wormy, so w proper care and groceries she chubbed up and out and all around. It literally cannot be reversed! My vet, who is also a friend, always asks "when she is due?" just to get my goat....he knows the details of our weight struggles..which defy all laws of physics.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

For nearly two years, I fought to put weight on Dancer after her foaling fiasco. Finally found the right feeds for her, and now she's pretty portly...at least in the belly. She still shows a bit of backbone, which is what the vet is talking about. 

His suggestion? Ride her! When I asked him if he thought she could carry me, he looked her over very carefully - poked, prodded, led her around, had daughter lunge her and lead her toward him and away from him in a straight line (I have no idea what he thought he was doing.) Then he looked at my elderly, 5'1" 300 pound self (thank heaven he didn't put me through that same type of exam!) and said: "I don't think you should ride her for more than 3 - 4 hours to start with." Um...yeah...right. I tried a trail ride on Dancer last year. She was fine...I wasn't. There is no way I'm riding for that long right now!

I wonder if he was going to take bets from the rest of his staff on which of us would lose our portly middle first, Dancer or me?


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

Let's see if maybe I can help with some of these first of all when someone says "she has 30 days on her" it means they were at the trainer for 30 days.Now it depends on the trainer, some will work them everyother day ,some will only work them every 3rd day,then some will work them every single day for 30 days,rain,sleet snow. Many will give you extra days at no charge like if the weather was bad and they could work with the horse for say a week they will call you and say "i need to keep him an extra week." to make up for the lost time. But a horse that has 30 days on them is usually one that is use do haltering, leading, pick up feet, bath, trot at side MAYBE , the very basics. Another thing you may not know is , the trainer uses his discretion dont think your horse is being worked with 1-2 hours a day, in some instance theymight , but usually it is about 15-30 minutes of saddle time, they have to end on a good note and if the horse gets what he is asked to do quickley that day , then mission accomplished and they move on to learning how to be cooled off and bathed and so on. So 30 days in the grand scheme of things is really nothing. Most trainers good trainers are going to require a 90 day minimum because you cant get any really good training done in 30 days, and their reputation is on the line and your well trained horse is the best advertising they can get. Now after your horse is trained it is often benificial to send him back for 30 days for a tune up , also i'm sure you know this but just in case, a trainer should require you at some point to come out at least once a week to learn from him how to que the horse, so you dont take off everything he just put on. And always make surprise visits, if the trainer doesnt like that... toooooo bad!!! that is my horse and i want to ensure he is being taken care of . i encourage all owners to come by "anytime" well not at 10 at night but within reason, the more involved they are the better i feel about what is going on. Hope this helps. and I'll shut up now teeeheee!


----------



## Ribbie (Aug 12, 2012)

Silly Questions You Say.
Yeeeessssshhhhhhh. XD

What really _is _Pony Club?
Can any level of English riders enter?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Over reach boots are bell boots IMO. To protect against over reaching of the back hooves on the front hooves
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ribbie said:


> Silly Questions You Say.
> Yeeeessssshhhhhhh. XD
> 
> What really _is _Pony Club?
> Can any level of English riders enter?


 Pony Club has a lot of different groups in many areas. Kids under the age of 21 join, at any level of experience, and you work towards progressing on your ratings, both riding and horse management (Start at D1, D2, D3, C1, C2, C3. Then you can take your riding B or your horse management H-B, then your riding A or your horse management H-A. The last 4 are VERY tough).

You can choose to go the eventing route, the show jumping route, or just stick to dressage. You go to rallies, camps, and clinics with your club. At rallies, you work with a team of 4 or 5 people, and things need to be PERFECT. Turnout impeccable, everything labled, a lot of different kits organized with labels in your tack room....it's tough, but a lot of fun. In a riding rally, you also compete in show jumping or dressage.

Most clubs organize weekly lessons, if they have land of their own. We're lucky enough to have hundreds of acres for cross country and two great arenas, so we have instructors come in a few times a week for whoever wants to come pay to take lessons. When we join, $100 of our membership fees go to our lesson bank, and you can choose to add more money to it as you want, so you don't have to worry about paying an instructor every time you have a lesson--it comes right out of your account.

It's a ton of fun, I'm so glad I joined!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

A)Pony club sounds AWESOME!! Why can't they have something similar (& in Tucson, Az!) for adults over 21!!??

B) I have to agree with the poster which states my "noise" question IS LIKELY respiratory related. I SO APPRECIATE Alex's looking SO DILIGENTLY for a you tube with "the gelding noise" on it: sadly with my cruddy hearing, all I could pick out was the sound of his hooves! Unless in this case the noise is really subtle which assures me it's different from the noise to which I refer, as the "other noise" is quite loud and omnipresent!

A LOT of informative stuff in this thread nonetheless! Again...great idea!! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Back2Horse, it is quiet in that video, it was the best I could find and I spent about an hour looking.  

My horse does it all the time, and is loud, but I am having a chiro out tomorrow - when I can ride or exercise him again I will update with a sound clip of him doing it. 
I moved to a new barn so they may as well realize sooner rather than later that I am a little odd, as I will ride with my hand back and low to get the full effect. LOL.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

^ Hehe...sounds great, Alex! Thanks so much for the "full effort" given to this "quest for knowledge"!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

What does the term "legging up" mean? As in trainer saying they want to spend more time legging up the horse. And how long does it take to leg up a horse?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

KarrotKreek said:


> What does the term "legging up" mean? As in trainer saying they want to spend more time legging up the horse. And how long does it take to leg up a horse?


I guess it means different things to different people, but generally it means a horse that is already trained and needs additional work because it either hasn't been used for a while, or needs a bit more training at a specific task.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

KarrotKreek said:


> What does the term "legging up" mean? As in trainer saying they want to spend more time legging up the horse. And how long does it take to leg up a horse?


 
To me, 'legging up' is conditioning a horse or getting it fit. So, then length of time depends on the present health and fitness level of the horse and what activities are planned for the horse -- in theory then, a trail horse will get 'legged up' more quickly than say a three day event horse or an endurance horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

KarrotKreek said:


> What does the term "legging up" mean? As in trainer saying they want to spend more time legging up the horse. And how long does it take to leg up a horse?


I, like Chevaux, have always known "legging up" to mean that you are getting a horse physically fit for whatever activity you need. And, to repeat what she said, it greatly depends on the individual horse, what their fitness level is currently, and what you are getting them fit for. 

Just like some people, it takes some horses longer to get to the same level of fitness as others. Some will never be to the same fitness level, regardless of how much "legging up" you do. Getting them fit enough for an endurance race, a full day of ranch work, etc will take longer than getting them fit enough for a leisurely 5-6 hour trail ride.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Is there a protocol in place for reading posts/threads and letting OPs know you were there? It just occurred to me that I read lots of posts and more often than not get useful information out of them but don't recognize this -- sometimes I'll make a comment or hit the 'like' button but usually I just sneak off like a thief in the night.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, the only way that you can let someone know you were there is to either comment, or give a like on a post that made an impact on you.

It is nice to add a comment to a thread if you can, especially when people post pics, we all like to show off our furry friends, and it is nice when people say something. Adding a post to a thread also bumps it back up into the spotlight so keeps it alive.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Ok, here's a weird question - or just observation - my arab x mare has one of the longest natural manes I've ever seen in person, but her tail is relatively short. It doesn't look like it's been cut, it's just naturally short. She kind of looks a little off-balance... (I don't really care, it's just aesthetic) 

I would have thought that a horse either has a gene for long (naturally long - I know braiding etc can add extra length) hair or not. Is it common for horses to be 'unbalanced' like that? Long manes with short tails, or short manes with long tails?

(My previous gelding had a scrubby mane and a scrubby tail, and my previous mare had a long mane and long tail)


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Good question. Lizzy's mane and tail have been growing like weeds but her darn forelock is stuck looking all sad. It's kind of pathetic looking, I actually had to cut her tail because it was dragging the ground but that forelock is not budging.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I regularly cut my mini's tails - they drag on the ground if I don't. But they are both SO FUZZY... sometimes I wonder if miniature horses still have all the hair follicles of a large horse. Actually, that's another question! Does anybody know? Do miniature horses have more hair per square inch of skin than regular horses? They sure look like it!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

fuzzy mini face... the first picture was from last winter, and the second was taken earlier this summer. Can you believe it's the same horse?

(this is my mare, Justabelle aka Jaybee)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Failbhe -- I've got an arab cross mare that has a lovely thick substantial mane and forelock but a short tail. I have looked at old pictures of arabs and pictures of arabs in their country of origin; those pictures frequently showed the short tail look.

Poppy -- I've got a couple of short forelock horses as well (both quarter horses). The gelding has a great long mane and tail but that forelock just stays short and to make matters worse it looks like he was given a bad trim. The mare has a decent mane and tail but her forelock - well I've seen month old foals with longer ones.

I do think it is a genetic thing and I also think it can be breed specific (like the short tailed arab and, for that matter, the appaloosa tail). Since horses have different combinations of forelock, mane and tail lengths that implies to me there are three separate gene components involved in creating that look. It would be nice if someone with advanced equine genetic knowledge on this forum could either refute or substantiate my thinking.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Interesting - come to think of it, I've seen pictures like that too. I suppose if it really bothered me I could always give her tail extensions! :lol:


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish Lizzy had the short Arab tail (she's arab for those that don't know) her long tail looks funky on her. Maybe the genes got confused and gave her a long tail instead of a forelock lol.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone know how to secure your carrots when you are off line? I was the victim of a theft (I can name names) today -- I thought hitting the official logout button was sufficient but I was wrong.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ok here's one for english riders.

Where do the spurs go?? There's those little stubs on the back of my boots, do the spurs go over or under those things? I put them over as that's where the western spurs I'm currently using fit but it really bugs me not knowing.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I saw a vid recently describing the fact that if you have SHORT legs, your spurs for dressage, or just to aide in collection/topline suspension (if using them to "pluck" at the area just under the horse's midline, separating his upper and lower flank area, to get him to raise his back) should sit by the lowest part of the boot, near the BOOT'S heel, to reach under his belly the furthest. If tall, they'll go up a bit higher, between YOUR HEEL INSIDE THE BOOT AND YOUR ANKLE BONE... higher to allow the spur to sit at the same spot if your legs are longer! (I'll post a video tonight if not clear, when I have access to YouTube links!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm, I'm tall, 5'8" and my horse is 14.3 max. My spurs sit right below my ankle I think. I still have to pull my heel up to touch her belly.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The little nub on your boot is called a spur rest; and the spur is supposed to rest on top of it. If your use the spur rest, you don't have to buckle the spur straps quite as tight, which is good thing if you have to walk more than four steps wearing the spurs. 

I agree with what Back2 posted though, where you want to wear your spur depends a lot on your and your horse's conformation and where your leg falls on the horse's side. However, it's very hard to keep a spur in place anywhere except on the spur rest, for me, anyway, with the exception of those slip on spurs that are meant to be worn in the groove between the sole and the body of the boot.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I have cheapy boots plus western spurs so they don't stay on that rest. They do sit above it but never stay in place and always slide up a bit. So maybe when I finally decide to buy my own english spurs they will probably fit better? I tried looking for a picture of my boots with spurs but to no luck.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think a cheap pair of English spurs is in order for you then.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah darn, well next payday I will have to get some. How do you measure for them? I've seen them in different sizes width wise? I don't have wide feet but the I'm using western mens sized ones and they are to narrow for my western boots


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The spurs don't really come in widths that I'm aware of, just children's, lady's and men's. The size listed is usually the size of the neck. 3/4" is standard, 1/2" or below is considered a "dummy" spur. I personally prefer a long spur, 1" or more, because it requires that I be disciplined and correct with my leg, and also, that when I engage the spur, I don't have to distort my leg position.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure where I saw a size, I'm pretty sure it wasn't the size of the neck as it was a larger number. But I could be confusing it with something else. I need a long spur so I can actually touch her belly. We are kind of an odd couple hehe. They sell the long korsteel spurs for under $20 at my local feed store. Is that a decent brand/deal? I'd hate to spend money on shipping for such a small item.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think if you're trying to put English spurs on over Western boots, you def. want to go to the tack store and try some on first, and make sure they work. You may end up wearing a men's English spur depending on how loosely your boots fit. Cheap schooling spurs should be $20. or less. 

I am now really confused - do you ride English or Western? If you ride English, why not get paddock boots? And if you ride Western, why not just stick with Western spurs?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha I ride both. But use the same set of spurs. So the mens western spurs are to small for my western boots but they fit funny on my english boots. I was given the spurs I have now otherwise I would have just gotten the english ones


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

OMGosh! I FINALLY found "the noise"!!! (To those of you new to the thread, please take a look on page one or so, and I posted a question about a "noise" and some thought it could be the "gelding" noise another asked about (EXCEPT, my mares I ride make it!!) and I THINK we had a final answer...that it was related to air movement...BUT:

HERE IS THE NOISE! Please listen OVER the sound of the horse's footfalls, and it is a much deeper pitched noise...





 
Hope the link works!!  (I am SUCH a dork, but I PROMISE I wasn't searching for it or anything, I just happened upon it and was sooo excited!)


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Does anyone know how to secure your carrots when you are off line? I was the victim of a theft (I can name names) today -- I thought hitting the official logout button was sufficient but I was wrong.


I don't think there's any way to do this....Your carrots are always at risk.
And the absolute WORST carrot thief is the Carrot Bandit. I swear to God, Thunder is going to explode and spew carrots all over North America!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Back2Horseback said:


> OMGosh! I FINALLY found "the noise"!!! (To those of you new to the thread, please take a look on page one or so, and I posted a question about a "noise" and some thought it could be the "gelding" noise another asked about (EXCEPT, my mares I ride make it!!) and I THINK we had a final answer...that it was related to air movement...BUT:
> 
> HERE IS THE NOISE! Please listen OVER the sound of the horse's footfalls, and it is a much deeper pitched noise...
> 
> ...


I might be wrong...I might be focusing on the wrong noise? But what I'm hearing is an excellent example of the "gelding noise!" Why your mare would make it is beyond me unless it's something to do with air rubbing between her chubby back cheeks??????


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

HagonNag, 

Okay well this is NOW, oddly even MORE interesting because:

A) MANY mares I've ridden have made that noise --&--

B)If it IS in fact the gelding "noise", was there EVER an OFFICIAL DETERMINATION as to the cause of it???

;0) hehe...I'm getting WAAAY too into this! I think we need an official (ie. veterinarian/someone with horse AND scientific background of anatomy/physiology AND NOISES) ;0) - to weigh in on this.
It BOGGLES my not-super-bright MIND!!

C'mon folks! Let's get MORE OPINIONS ON THIS (ESPECIALLY on why in the heck ALL THE MARES I've RIDDEN make this sound...the "gelding unknown etiology sound".

NOW it's making me go BONKERS guys!
Thanks!!! B2H
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wait, is it almost like a sound of hips rubbing together? It's a really weird sound, like a hollow sound? My mare doesn't make this noise but I've only noticed it on geldings but really I don't pay much attention. Hmmm Maybe I will go around all the mares at the barn and make them move to see if I can hear it.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Yah Poppy! Kind of like POSSIBLY THIGHS rubbing together...and they are usually about 10 minutes into a workout before they'll even start doing it...

Like a deep low squeak/almost a rubbing/friction type noise??...like, "humph, humph hyphmm, huhh, huhh, huhh...rhythmic...but NOT the breathing/snorting and not the hooves AND in this video you can hear it best RIGHT IN THE BEGINNING..FIRST FEW seconds and first full circle horse makes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeap, I've heard that on a gelding when he's just moving out in his paddock. I know my mare doesn't make that noise but I always just put it down to some horses make funny noises lol. But now I'm curious as to what that really is? I have heard at least one mare make that noise before too.


----------



## WIRider (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, here is my question, more of an opinion survey actually. 

When starting a horse under saddle, what is your preferred bit? I've known people to use different kinds for different breeds, so I was just curious what everyone's opinion was.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have always used a d-ring snaffle to start horses. but really any smooth snaffle bit that fits well in their mouth im okay with.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I've heard several things on the gelding noise, one was that they needed their sheath cleaned, the other was that they were digesting i believe, but i am not positive LOL. 

Also WIRider, the preferred bit for starting horses would be a snaffle as it is not a strong bit, but very mild, which is good if a horse starts to act up, and will not sour them from wanting to accept a bit and once a horse starts to move up in level, and more quiet then it would be acceptable to use a harsher bit should it be chosen because they will be less likely to sour from the pressure that bit serves, compared to being green and taking on a bit, to have a bunch of pressure.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Rubber dee-ring snaffle would be my first choice. Possibly a snaffle with a copper roller if they were fussy or a worrier.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

WIRider said:


> Well, here is my question, more of an opinion survey actually.
> 
> When starting a horse under saddle, what is your preferred bit? I've known people to use different kinds for different breeds, so I was just curious what everyone's opinion was.


my survey answer.

I try 3, in this order: copper roller D ring snaffle, french link, waterford. My personal experience, every horse has its own personal taste in mouth wear.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, this question I am really afraid to ask. My mare seems to have ...um, vaginal itch. There is nothing physically wrong w her private parts, nor has she ever foaled. I carefully clean around it w clear 100% aloe gel, or just water, always w a sterile baby wipe. Soooo...I am thinking about human products for this sort of "personal hygein" _around_ that area to alleviate the itching . Anyone ever tried that? What an embarassng question.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Mares can get the equivalent to a human UTI and cause itching, discharge there. I would ask the vet, it's usually a simple swab to check for infection.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Missy May --"Okay, this question I am really afraid to ask..."

It's all in the title -- this is a safe thread - there are no embarrassing or stupid questions!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you sure it's a vaginal itch? they can get very cruddy around the udder, I wish I knew what Ace does to get so filthy down there Also make sure she is up to date on worming, difficult to tell where the itch is sometimes.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

GH - Everytime you mention Ace I keep thinking she's a he lol. There's a gelding at our barn named Ace.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

Are red/brown Belgian drafts (you know---the one you typically picture when you think of a Belgian draft) with blonde mane/tails:


<--------- Like this one in my avatar

Sorrel?
Chestnut?
Palomino?


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

JenniMay said:


> Are red/brown Belgian drafts (you know---the one you typically picture when you think of a Belgian draft) with blonde mane/tails:
> 
> 
> <--------- Like this one in my avatar
> ...


Chestnut, but with a flaxen mane and tail.  Think Haflinger! Same color, only a pony instead of a draft.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WIRider said:


> Well, here is my question, more of an opinion survey actually.
> 
> When starting a horse under saddle, what is your preferred bit? I've known people to use different kinds for different breeds, so I was just curious what everyone's opinion was.


Full cheek with a double jointed mouth - it ensures that the sides won't be pulled into the mouth (lunging/ground driving) and gives a bit of lateral pressure as well. The double jointed mouth being very mild while maintaining independent side action.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

JenniMay said:


> Are red/brown Belgian drafts (you know---the one you typically picture when you think of a Belgian draft) with blonde mane/tails:
> 
> 
> <--------- Like this one in my avatar
> ...


Yep, chestnut/sorrel (genetically the same thing...red). Many of them carry a gene that is called Pangare, which lightens their belly/girth area/flanks/lower buttocks and can really make them look palomino instead but they are still red.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Are you sure it's a vaginal itch? they can get very cruddy around the udder, I wish I knew what Ace does to get so filthy down there Also make sure she is up to date on worming, difficult to tell where the itch is sometimes.


She is my "baby" and kept utd on everything and had her "annual check up" about 4 months ago. I have gotten her to learn to enjoy her baths, which she now thoroughly does and I get her "sqeeky", including udder, bumby, etc.,. In this case, it is not hard to tell where she is trying to itch. There is no discharge, nothing abnormal. THe aloe gel gives her relief, but it comes back. That is why I thought something specifically designed for that kind of "itch" would be in order. I will just have ask my vet to do as poster ^ suggested....to rule out anything threatening.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

Should horses be on electrolytes all year round, or only during hot months?


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was told horses make this noise when they are trying to be dominant, are resistant, or excited. I have a mare who did this and yes she is a dominant mare. I also had a had two geldings who did this and it was during the breaking process and neither do it anymore. So at the time it made sense to me since I figured they were probably under some stress. My mare only did this when being lunged when I first got her, not when I was actually riding her.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

JenniMay said:


> Should horses be on electrolytes all year round, or only during hot months?


Depends on their workload during the winter months. For the most part, probably only through spring - late fall when they're doing most of their heavy sweating in the heat, however if you compete year round and the horse is on a regular, 6 day a week schedule it really can't hurt to keep them on electrolytes year round. I'd probably lower the amount a bit in the winter since they probably won't need quite as much. 

If you're not sure, talk to your vet.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

chandra1313 said:


> I was told horses make this noise when they are trying to be dominant, are resistant, or excited. I have a mare who did this and yes she is a dominant mare. I also had a had two geldings who did this and it was during the breaking process and neither do it anymore. So at the time it made sense to me since I figured they were probably under some stress. My mare only did this when being lunged when I first got her, not when I was actually riding her.


ABSOLUTELY FASCINATING. Thank you so much. This is certainly NOT an issue which could be researched the usual ways! I am definitely going to look into the reason for the possible stress...Is it just related to being asked to work? Is it worse than that for some reason or other (poorly fitted tack? Severe anxiety just "because"--needing additional research into horse's past-- or is it rider-related? If so, then something I am doing needs to and will change...thank you again for the insight into this possibility. So appreciated! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I've also heard of that, not just the other two I have posted, but it is definitely something that makes more sense then most


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> ABSOLUTELY FASCINATING. Thank you so much. This is certainly NOT an issue which could be researched the usual ways! I am definitely going to look into the reason for the possible stress...Is it just related to being asked to work? Is it worse than that for some reason or other (poorly fitted tack? Severe anxiety just "because"--needing additional research into horse's past-- or is it rider-related? If so, then something I am doing needs to and will change...thank you again for the insight into this possibility. So appreciated! ;0)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I think when I was told about this by a friend, I was slightly skeptical, but when I got my mare and she did this I was convinced my friend wasn't pulling my leg ;-) I could tell that although my mare lunged and did what I asked of her she just seemed tense, annoyed, I can't explain it, it was just a feeling I got from her. I also noticed it from my little haflinger, this summer. I always put a new horse in with him because he is so easy to get along with and he turned 3 this year and when I put him in he started running around tail up, nose in the air sorta like look at me and the noise started he was very excited. I kind of laughed because he is low man on the totem pole and I think he thought this just might be his chance to move on up lol 

I think there are goodminded horses out there who do what they are told, wether they are tense, don't like what they are doing, or even in pain and this might be their bodies way of reacting instinctively to what is going on. It makes sense to me, I have a tendacy to grit my teeth when I'm really concentrating or annoyed and I don't even know I'm doing it until I relax and realise my jaw was clenched.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow! This topic has REALLY GOT MY MIND GOING! I'm at the point where I'm seriously ready to start talking to/interviewing trainers in my area and maybe even writing to some NH big wigs like PP or Buck B...ooh! And Julie Goodnight lives right near me! I am gonna start with Holly, my trainer, and show her this video, as well as any others I can dig up...maybe the horse community as a WHOLE HAS somehow missed a MAJOR horse "communication" cue we could ALL BE HEEDING? Any thoughts? Sorry to monopolize this thread...I'll keep everyone posted as to what if anything I find. I know it seems silly but to find that something which has perplexed me forever MIGHT actually be SOME misunderstood or overlooked issue has me and my science-y/horse compassion side all in a tizzy! THANKS A TON, GUYS!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sooooo since my mare has never, ever made this noise, would you conclude that she just absolutely loves everything I make her do? Hehe I'm going with that.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never heard of it being a dominance or personality related noise. o_o 

And I've never heard a mare make that noise either, lol. Which is why I always stuck with the air escaping sheath/dirty sheath explanation.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I have heard a mare make that noise. This is now a mystery I am very curious about. I really always thought it was just bones or something making the noise since I think it kinda sounds like my hips when they pop lol.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

So - is this a slightly different noise, or is the 'gelding noise' really something that a male or female can make, and the whole 'gelding' part of it was a myth...?


----------

